
Show HN: tux.io – a second attempt at a Linux desktop in your browser - christux
https://tux.io
======
anilgulecha
Looks like you're spinning up containers for each session (i tried killing vnc
server to see what happens.. that session dies, but you can start a new one
with a different ID.

next, the 1TB disk you're providing is probably a bottle neck -- trying to
create a 500gb file with dd. Will let you know how it goes.

------
anilgulecha
This is cool! I wonder why this got no traction.

Does it autoscale? I'm looking at it 4 days post, so maybe I see it working,
but it fails when traffic is at peak?

